# Proper Motorhome seats - a cry for help



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

My van is a home converted 54 plate Merc Sprinter with two separate front seats. They both sit on swivel plates. The problem is the seats are the original Merc units and are as uncomfortable as hell. Mrs Westbay has threatened to veto this year’s France trip . . . 

So I’m trying to source new seats – posh ones that grown-up motorhomes uses, with all the adjustments and proper arm rests etc etc. The best looking option seems to be those listed by Reimo, in particular the Sportscraft S10. There are a few dealers in the UK that say they can get them in on order.

Can anyone give me a heads-up on what their van has fitted and the pros & cons of that make etc. Don’t want to shell out nearly 2 grand on seats that turn out to be rubbish! (Don’t want to go down the ebay-seats-from-a-wreck route.)

Thanks in advance


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Westbay said:


> My van is a home converted 54 plate Merc Sprinter with two separate front seats. They both sit on swivel plates. The problem is the seats are the original Merc units and are as uncomfortable as hell. Mrs Westbay has threatened to veto this year's France trip . . .
> 
> So I'm trying to source new seats - posh ones that grown-up motorhomes uses, with all the adjustments and proper arm rests etc etc. The best looking option seems to be those listed by Reimo, in particular the Sportscraft S10. There are a few dealers in the UK that say they can get them in on order.
> 
> ...


I cannot look now but will try to remember later.

Ours are excellent.and the most comfortable seats in the house. Whilst they have good lumber support for driving they do not have lumber adjustment as in the VW T5 I used to drive, but after a few hours in the seat my bad back feels better, not worse.

You have to be careful about dimensions for swivelling from the existing swivel plates - or could you move the plates? Even with ours we have to adjust the seat forward and tilt the seat-back forward slightly to get the driver's seat past the steering wheel to achieve a full 180 degree swivel..

Ours are in an 'A' Class MH so no problem with cab door etc. but I believe some seats in standard van cabs cannot achieve full 180 degrees, only about 90, but I do not know why. Maybe someone else can advise.

Geoff


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Worth a phone call to see what they have.

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/fiat-ducato-passenger-seat-2584-p.asp


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You beat me to it tuggers.But that is who I would have suggested as well.:grin2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Worth a phone call to see what they have.
> 
> http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/fiat-ducato-passenger-seat-2584-p.asp


I think at this stage the OP is looking for recommendations from member users as to best seats to look for.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I would suggest sitting in a few different vans to see if any std ones suit, Sprinter seats are a bit naff, but the Ducato ones suit me fine.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Geoff, I got the impression he wanted MH seats with armrests etc, as opposed to van seats, and he didn't want to pay silly money for them.

Written off MHs that are being dismantled would often have very serviceable seats with lumbar adjustment and armrests, and going to O'Learys' and looking before buying has to be better than buying off ebay and finding stains/breakages that weren't listed. Probably get a matching pair that would fit his Merc base. If O'Ls can't help, they may know a man who can.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Geoff, I got the impression he wanted MH seats with armrests etc, as opposed to van seats, and he didn't want to pay silly money for them.
> 
> Written off MHs that are being dismantled would often have very serviceable seats with lumbar adjustment and armrests, and going to O'Learys' and looking before buying has to be better than buying off ebay and finding stains/breakages that weren't listed. Probably get a matching pair that would fit his Merc base. If O'Ls can't help, they may know a man who can.


Good point re broken seat, but stains etc wouldn't bother me as I'd probably recover them to try and match.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Westbay

Just been out to the MH. The seat label reads

ISRI 000 (although those zeros are interlinked like Olympic rings) then 
ISRINGHAUSEN

Our seats were obviously chosen by N+B. They are 13 years old and no sagging etc - only need a bit of valeting.

I guess they are not cheap but ....

I would not be without ours, or something very similar.

Geoff

[EDIT] Just been onto the ISRINGHAUSEN website and they are specialist seat manufacturers for buses, and all sorts of vehicles - they do not mention MH/RVs. I forgot to mention our seats have double squab adjustment. Maybe these are too much specification, and therefore price for what you want. But I guarantee you would get no more complaints.

I would be very interested to know what other MH manufacturers' models are fitted with these seats.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think this outfit has been linked to before, maybe not on here but on the self build site.

http://www.jennings-seats.co.uk/

http://www.jennings-seats.co.uk/shop/8/index.htm


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Westbay
> 
> Just been out to the MH. The seat label reads
> 
> ...


Geoff,

Many thanks for looking. Been searching the ISRIN website and they now seem to concentrate on 'truck' type seats with the air suspension units etc. Jennings do them. I think they would be difficult to fit in the Merc with it's seat boxes. So at the moment the Sportscraft S10 or 11 from Reimo is still the favourite.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi, 

My suggestion would be to pay a visit to a few motorhome dealers in your area i.e. Poole/Taunton if you live in West Bay. and try the seating on as many vans as they have on display. What might suit other people might not suit you or your good lady.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wonder sometimes if my posts are visible.


----------

